# Cleveland, Ohio - CLEVELAND: Selling Avalanche 2500 w/Boss V plow



## PushinGreen (Sep 16, 2009)

Selling my truck.... 
Needs new brake lines. 
Great plow truck. 
Listing can be seen at

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-chevy-avalanche-2500/6711326740.html


----------



## PushinGreen (Sep 16, 2009)

bump!
Brand new tires. Needs $350-500 in brake lines. 
Powerful motor, transmission and transfer case. 
Call me at 216-217-0158 with any questions. 
Located in Cleveland Ohio. 
Plow is in great shape and ready to push snow!


----------



## PushinGreen (Sep 16, 2009)

$8500 Cash


----------

